# Freshly built computer won't boot!



## smashisleet1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ok, here's my story.

I plugged in my computer to a bad outlet, and fried my PSU. I tried a new PSU first and it wouldn't boot, so I thought it had to be the MOBO right? I wasn't able to test the mobo much, so I decided to order a new PSU and a new MOBO and they just arrived today.

I just hooked everything up (this is my 5th build, so I'm not new at it) and I'm having the exact same problem.

First I thought it was my case, so I tried using the reset button as a power button, that didn't work. Then I tried just shorting out the wires with a screwdriver to get it to boot, that didn't work. I also replaced the power cord and tested it with my monitor..

I'm at a loss and have no idea what to even troubleshoot next. What could be the issue here?
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

EDIT: The RAM is fine, I just tested it in another machine.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

What are the symptoms? Any life whatsoever? POST? Lights or error messages? Has the system ever been running stable or is this a new build? 
What specific hardware is in place?


----------



## smashisleet (Apr 11, 2008)

The PSU doesn't even turn on. No lights, no post, just nothing.

The system ran stable for a good 2 years now, and I just got the PSU and MOBO replaced.

The Hardware specs are..

-ASRock Z75 Pro3 LGA 1155 Intel Z75 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
(Found out that it is really small, but still fits my case and gpu)

-APEVIA ATX-AS680W-BL 680W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Power Supply

-Intel i5-2500k CPU

-2x RipJaw 4G Ram sticks


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi smashisleet,

Is the APEVIA brand power supply your old computer power supply or replacement power supply? If APEVIA is your old computer power supply, what is the brand of the replacement power supply? Thank you.


----------



## smashisleet1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I appreciate the advice and I'll look into getting a new one, but I've already tested the psu with a paper clip and it works fine. I don't believe it's the cause of my issue today


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A paper clip does not mean the PSU is in working order. In fact it just shows that the paper clip can move power through it.

Do you have a different PSU to test with?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Your CPU may have been fried at the same time as the PSU was.
I'm not sure what tests can be done for that apart from trying another unit.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi smashisleet1,

When you get a new power supply, try booting the computer with only the bare essentials as in: Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the Video Card. Disconnect the other computer components and only have these components I listed above connected. Then turn on your computer and see if your computer boots at all.

Feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## smashisleet1 (Aug 19, 2014)

I just tried booting it with the bare essentials and got nothing. I have a few lower watt PSUs laying around. I'm going crazy  Edit: I had the CPU in another unit and it worked fine, but the system it was in was micro, so I couldn't fit my gpu into it :/ please help!!!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

DBCooper said:


> Hi smashisleet1,
> 
> When you get a new power supply, try booting the computer with only the bare essentials as in: Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, one stick of RAM, and the Video Card. Disconnect the other computer components and only have these components I listed above connected. Then turn on your computer and see if your computer boots at all.


The video card can be removed also as the CPU has built in graphics.
Ensure both the 24 and 8 pin power connectors are firmly pushed into place on the Motherboard and look for signs of LED activity on the board, or a series of beeps with the Ram removed.


----------



## smashisleet1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Update:

I took apart everything and put it back together and got the power supply to turn on as well as fans and LEDs for only a split second and then the machine turned off immediately. It does this with any psu I try.

I went to the store got some new heat sink compound an cut out a price of card board and tried it again. Nothing. I kept unplugging everythiing until I was down to just a psu cpu and power button. Still only turned on for a second and just shut off. 

Does this mean my cpu is bad?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

If it works in another system as you say, then it shouldn't be (unless I misread that)
It's possible the replacement Motherboard or PSU is DOA too.


----------



## smashisleet1 (Aug 19, 2014)

It did, but I did get blue screens when installing windows updates. It said something about a bad peice of hardware


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you borrow a CPU to test in your system?


----------

